# Need Software for US Cutter MH-871



## Big John (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been using the Sign Blazer Software...Not really digging it ....Does AI or Corel have a plug? I hear a lot of people talking about Flexi. Will that work with my cutter....And How much? and where can I get....

Thanks

BJ


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sure it would but it's a little on the pricey side.....

FlexiSign PRO Computer-Aided Signmaking Software for Vinyl Cutters

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big John (Jun 16, 2010)

does this work with a us cutter Mh 871? Does anyone use this software with this software?

Thanks for the help 

BJ


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> does this work with a us cutter Mh 871? Does anyone use this software with this software?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> BJ


Since it is a option when you buy a new MH series cutter to buy Flexi at the same time I'd say it supports your cutter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big John (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks !

I'm trying out the Sign Cut X2 trial...loads better that Sign Blazer...just trying to get a handle on mutle color layers....linda tough..

Thanks 

BJ


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah I know, my wife does all that so I can't help you but she has remarked that the terminology that they use for some of the operations is deceiving...

Youtube has a lot of tuts on most of the sign software.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 20, 2009)

Big John said:


> does this work with a us cutter Mh 871? Does anyone use this software with this software?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> BJ


Yes it does work, I used a us cutter and upgraded to a better cutter and sofatware. I had to send my new cutter in for service and needed to cut some vinyl so I tried it with the us cutter and it worked.


----------

